# Compilation of linear bow press plans



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

sticky


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

ttt......a lot of people asking so I am bringing to the top again. Great stuff here from a lot of fellow ATers!


----------



## BowhunterJT (Jun 4, 2009)

Here is my contribution;

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1213211

JT


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

BowhunterJT said:


> Here is my contribution;
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1213211
> 
> JT


Nice drawings there JT! I just now copied them and included them into my "press folder".
Good job, and the press looks nice.
This has to be one of the best projects I have done, and one of the most useful too!!! :darkbeer:


----------



## BowhunterJT (Jun 4, 2009)

lc12 said:


> Nice drawings there JT! I just now copied them and included them into my "press folder".
> Good job, and the press looks nice.
> This has to be one of the best projects I have done, and one of the most useful too!!! :darkbeer:




Thank you lc12.

JT


----------



## kpcoupe (Aug 6, 2009)

thanks!!


----------



## ymurf (Feb 4, 2010)

Nice post LC12.Thanks.


----------



## wvengineer (Oct 26, 2010)

Much appreciated.


----------



## srgwheeler (Jan 9, 2010)

ttt


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

There has been a lot of requests for this "compilation" of bow press plans, so I am bring it back to the top.
I have this as a word document, but the file size is so large that it cannot be emailed to most accounts.
So Maxtor was kind enough to have it posted as a "zip" file. The link is attached.
Some say they were not able to open this file. There was another "zip" link posted somewhere that worked too, but I cannot find it right now.
Hope this helps some of you!!!


----------



## rls17 (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi everyone! I'm new to the forum and this is my first post. I recently bought a new crossbow and have already become an archery addict! 

I have been looking for some good plans for a linear bow press and I found this thread, but unfortunately the links are no longer good. Does anyone sill have the compilation of bow press plans available? Or is there another link that's still up? If anyone still has the linear_press_plans.zip that would be incredible.

Thank you!!!


----------



## BowhunterJT (Jun 4, 2009)

rls17 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to the forum and this is my first post. I recently bought a new crossbow and have already become an archery addict!
> 
> I have been looking for some good plans for a linear bow press and I found this thread, but unfortunately the links are no longer good. Does anyone sill have the compilation of bow press plans available? Or is there another link that's still up? If anyone still has the linear_press_plans.zip that would be incredible.
> 
> Thank you!!!


Look at post #29 in my thread, a downloadable pdf.


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1213211


----------



## rls17 (Apr 14, 2013)

The limbs on my crossbow are only 24" across. Do you think I need to modify the overall length, or can I use this design for both crossbow and regular compound bow?

Thank you very much. I really appreciate your help.


----------



## BowhunterJT (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm sorry, yes you would. Just need to find your compressed length and your max open length and adjust where you put your posts. That's it though.


----------



## rls17 (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## aljburk (Jan 6, 2007)

tag


----------



## redbone311 (Sep 6, 2010)

tag


----------



## Steven Cornell (Mar 22, 2003)

lc12 said:


> There has been a lot of requests for this "compilation" of bow press plans, so I am bring it back to the top.
> 
> There was another "zip" link posted somewhere that worked too, but I cannot find it right now.
> Hope this helps some of you!!!


So did you find it? I wanted an update set of plans.


----------

